# 3.2 cam chain rattle..... any advice welcome



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello folks,

Ive noticed a rattle/scratching sound from the engine over the last couple of months.
The noise is definitively coming from the cyl head area near the flywheel end of the engine.... and with the oil filler removed, its obvious its coming from that area.
Seems to be in time with the camshaft speed also.

Its very similar to this sound in the youtube clip here - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoIzrpA0 ... re=related

It isnt as loud or noticeable when the engine is hot but was wondering what is normal or if anyone else has got this too.

The engine has 'pinked' slightly eversince ive owned it and very occaisionally ill get a fault code indicating a stretched chain or somesuch.

Is it much of a job to replace the chains and if its a nightmare, is there a good independant who is well versed in the V6 3.2 that might be able to do the job?

Im not overly worried about it at the moment but any advice is gratefully received.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

.....maybe i should have asked if these wheels will fit.... or..... i have a missfire, OH WHAT can it mean.....??


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Some rattle is acceptible but if its throwing codes, then maybe its time for a change.
Ive had mine changed but the engine was already out of the car.
£200 for parts and labour on top.
Most of the good indies will be able to do it but it is an involved job.

Maybe if you had posted on the community page you might have got a faster response... :roll: 
Steve


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

To check the timing chain using Vagcom....

Turn engine ON -

01-engine electronics

011-measured values

display group 208/209 (ones inlet cam the other exhaust), press GO!

I was told that if either reading was over -8 you really need your chain looked at.

Mine read -4 inlet / -4 exhaust. I was told these readings were normal.

Hope this helps.

Saj


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

How many miles has it done?

Timing chains and tensioners are good for approz 100,000 miles then ideally need replacing nOt to say they ao tdi on for 170,000 without replacing the last lot I had were still ok at 124,000 miles

The kit is around £200 and again labour on top, to do your self is possible if your mech minded there Is a how to on the corrado forum, I was goin to attempt it on mine as I didn't want to pay out the £500 or so labour charge don't forget this is an audi and it has TT written on it sewhere so the labour is probably more lol can't remember if the audi one is subject to this but when doing the chains etc make sure you get the updated guides I think they are plastic might already be Inc in kit

Tps is your best option ESP if you have a friend in the trade or a mate with an account will be able to get it at a much better rate

Cheers

Nate


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> Maybe if you had posted on the community page you might have got a faster response... :roll:
> Steve


@ Steve.... :lol: :lol: next time ill think first! :lol:

Thanks for the replies chaps, and Saj.... youre a diamond, ill check the readings as per your instructions mate.

Thanks again folks.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

You could always use a heavier oil and turn the stereo up.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

I think i might Steve..... ive just noticed that to do the chains requires the engine to come out and by anyones labour, thats either severely expensive or just damn long winded!!!

Cars only done 50'000 miles so im intreagued as to why theyre rattling already...... bloody hell.....

I did as Saj mentioned and got values of -7 on block 208 and -9 on 209...... not sure if im reading it right though.
Is there a method of VAGCOM'ing the timing chain stretch etc??


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

antcole said:


> I think i might Steve..... ive just noticed that to do the chains requires the engine to come out and by anyones labour, thats either severely expensive or just damn long winded!!!
> 
> Cars only done 50'000 miles so im intreagued as to why theyre rattling already...... bloody hell.....
> 
> ...


Just use a decent oil and live with it untill you want to do mods that require an engine out job.. 8) 
Ive never heard of the chains snapping but there must be a point where the EML will let you know when its time to bite the bullit.
Steve


----------



## JamesDSG (Sep 20, 2009)

> Ive never heard of the chains snapping but there must be a point where the EML will let you know when its time to bite the bullit.


It has happened and from a quick read on the R32 owners clubs its pretty expensive when they do. Its supposed to be a lifetime part, so one would assume at least 250k miles.

P.S that site (http://www.r32oc.com) has a great deal of knowledge for the V6 community, especially when it comes to forced induction etc, you just have to put up with it being in a Golf.... :roll:

James


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

JamesDSG said:


> > Ive never heard of the chains snapping but there must be a point where the EML will let you know when its time to bite the bullit.


It has happened and from a quick read on the R32 owners clubs its pretty expensive when they do. Its supposed to be a lifetime part, so one would assume at least 250k miles.

P.S that site (http://www.r32oc.com) has a great deal of knowledge for the V6 community, especially when it comes to forced induction etc, you just have to put up with it being in a Golf.... :roll:

No you dont..im a member on there to and there are not that many peeps with an FI 3.2 but i do go on other forums for info as im the only FI 3.2 on here..unless peeps are hiding. Wether NASP or FI, the internals are the same..just some may have upgraded parts. Chains are chains and will stretch a little. Ive had mine changed for peace of mind, only cos the engine was out. Live with it for now.
Steve


----------



## Cosco (Aug 20, 2016)

Hello. I`ve got mk2 3.2 and the same noise like the one in the movie. I`ve check on vag-com and the values are -3 -3. That means isn`t the timing chain, or it`s not that bad to be changed? And can someone tell a roughly cost because the local garage told me at least 2000. Thank you.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

To answer your question -3, -3 is not that bad and yes they do rattle when hot at the top of the engine. Yes it could easily be £2,000 but it all depends on what you plan on replacing while you are in there...

I would find yourself somebody who has done the chains on a 3.2 before who knows what the job involves and the things to avoid when carrying out the work. Avoid somebody who has not done one before (even if they know the 1.8 TT) :roll:

Just replacing the chain and tensioner is a big mistake in my book as it's obvious to anyone who has ever owned a bicycle that if you only change the chain you never get a good mesh to the sprockets under heavy loading. In an ideal world you would replace everything apart from the crankshaft gear as you can't get it off. Most of the bolts are 'stretch' bolts and not to be re-used. Stuff like the flywheel bolts at a couple of quid each and you have 10. You need to factor in the labour time as you need to remove the gearbox to get to the chains that will be a big percentage of your bill so why not fit as many parts once in there? Allow for oil & filter/antifreeze/re-gas A/C etc etc, plus stuff you find when stripping down.

Knowing where to draw the line is the key as you could spend more than the car is worth on just the chains but if once apart you were advised to replace the DMF/Clutch/DSG clutch pack and oil& filter/VVT adjusters/VVT solenoids would you be willing to put your hand in your pocket?

If you have access to VCDS you want to check blocks on the engine 090 and 091 for the VVT adjusters and 208, 209 for the chains. Changing the camshaft sensors may improve your readings by a point but I would only get genuine bosch for that.


----------

